# chosera 3000 vs gesshin 4000



## shinyunggyun (Mar 8, 2021)

For anybody who used both stones for a while, can you do a comparison.

cutting speed
tactile feedback
tactile feel
dish resistance
polish


----------



## panda (Mar 8, 2021)

gesh 4k is better at all.of it except dish resistance


----------



## ian (Mar 8, 2021)

Gessh 4k is also less good at being a splash & go


----------



## Rangen (Mar 8, 2021)

panda said:


> gesh 4k is better at all.of it except dish resistance



And "not having to soak it."

I have both and I concur. It doesn't mean I don't like the Chosera/Pro. But if you're willing to soak, you can get a better experience along the lines that the OP asked about.


----------



## BGY_888 (Mar 8, 2021)

Definitely Gesshin 4000.. cutting speed really fast .. good feed back


----------



## panda (Mar 8, 2021)

ian said:


> Gessh 4k is also less good at being a splash & go


not part of what OP asked


----------



## shinyunggyun (Mar 9, 2021)

Thank you all for your answers. Can I ask for one more comparison? Cerax 1000 vs Gesshin 2000


----------



## mooncake (Mar 9, 2021)

G 4000 is a truly ceramic stone.

G 2000 is more coarse than Cerax 1000


----------



## spaceconvoy (Mar 9, 2021)

shinyunggyun said:


> cutting speed
> tactile feedback
> tactile feel
> dish resistance
> polish


if that's your criteria, you might want to look at the Morihei Hishiboshi 4000. Not so good for dish resistance, but if you want good polish and tactile feel, you're going to have to sacrifice dish resistance.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 9, 2021)

Gesshin 4k


----------



## friz (Mar 9, 2021)

In polishing though, is it better chosera 3k or gesshin 4k?


----------



## shinyunggyun (Mar 11, 2021)

I wonder why nobody is answering this question. I do wonder which stone produces the better polish.


----------



## daveb (Mar 11, 2021)

G2K, G4K. By any objective metric.

Wouldn't use a Cerex as a paperweight.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Mar 11, 2021)

daveb said:


> G2K, G4K. By any objective metric.
> 
> Wouldn't use a Cerex as a paperweight.



Why do you feel so strongly about Cerax? I ask because I have a Suehrio 1k/6k stone that I just haven't gotten around to opening so I'm curious. I have no experience with soakers.


----------



## Michi (Mar 11, 2021)

I’m curious, too. Personally, I’m quite happy with my Suehiro stones. But then, I don’t have that much experience. The only other stones I’ve used are Shapton Pro and King KDS. I like the King, and thought the Shaptons were fine, too; maybe not quite as nice in feel as Suehiros, but perfectly usable.


----------



## daveb (Mar 11, 2021)

OK, I do like the Rika 5K but prefer alternatives. Tried the 1K while had the Bestor 1200 and strongly preferred the Bestor. My recollection is that it's like rubbing on cement. 

"Liking" a stone is pretty subjective and some of what I don't like, others may find they do like.. And others may put more time into considering a stone than I do. If I don't like it the first time up, it's unlikely I'll go back to it.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 12, 2021)

shinyunggyun said:


> I wonder why nobody is answering this question. I do wonder which stone produces the better polish.


The polishing abilities of the gesh 4K is quite awful-meaning the finishing edge has a streaky like look to it. Not that I care. It’s the one thing gesh 4K doesn’t do exceptionally well.


----------



## friz (Mar 12, 2021)

labor of love said:


> The polishing abilities of the gesh 4K is quite awful. It’s the one thing gesh 4K doesn’t do.


Thank you, finally someone answers the thread.


----------



## panda (Mar 12, 2021)

who cares about polishing?


----------



## M-S-T (Mar 12, 2021)

Geshin cuts faster and wears faster. Significantly better tactile feedback. Polishes worse than the 3k chosera.4k soaker gives a matt finish.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Mar 12, 2021)

panda said:


> who cares about polishing?


All the Kaiju owner's and disappointed close-but-no-cigar wannabe owners


----------



## milangravier (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello there, 
I got both stones and use them mostly for polishing. 
For sharpening, I tend to grab the chosera 3k before going to Aizu or Jnats. But 4K is great for sharpening too, I just think I am distinguishing the stone I use for sharpening from the ones I use for polishing. Chosera was less used those last month because I didn't know how to use it for polishing.
For polishing : Chosera 3k will be the fastest, it will erase gesshin 2k quite easily on steel and iron. Just use a lot of water and very few pressure if not you will get a lot of mud, the blade will glue to the stone, and the stone will wear very very quickly. Anyway the chosera for polishing will wear 5 times faster than gesshin 4k ceramic.
For polishing : Gesshin 4k is a stone I use a lot. It does the exact same job as gesshin 2k but finer. They are hard stones, very hard to wear. It will cut very fast almost like chosera, it's just because it's hard it won't erase as quickly. If you flatten it with the diamond plate it will cut faster and coarser for 3/5 minutes, then it will start to close itself and you will get "finer" grit, the stone will start to burnish.

So for polishing, I think chosera is faster to erase 1k or 2k scratches, but it will hide all you're doing darkening the jigane and not really making bright the agane, only if you use no pressure. The Gesshin will work in 2 times, first after the diamond plate, then when it start to burnish ; and so you have your blade all bright jigane and agane to see if you missed any scratches before going upper in grit. It's no streaky finish, it is polished finished without kasumi. And if you'r polishing is consistent you will get a nice burnished finish, just not a kasumi.


----------



## friz (Mar 12, 2021)

milangravier said:


> Hello there,
> I got both stones and use them mostly for polishing.
> For sharpening, I tend to grab the chosera 3k before going to Aizu or Jnats. But 4K is great for sharpening too, I just think I am distinguishing the stone I use for sharpening from the ones I use for polishing. Chosera was less used those last month because I didn't know how to use it for polishing.
> For polishing : Chosera 3k will be the fastest, it will erase gesshin 2k quite easily on steel and iron. Just use a lot of water and very few pressure if not you will get a lot of mud, the blade will glue to the stone, and the stone will wear very very quickly. Anyway the chosera for polishing will wear 5 times faster than gesshin 4k ceramic.
> ...


Wow, thank you so much. Very nice comparison of the 2. The chosera 3k just arrived yesterday and I will be trying it in the next few days for a kasumi progression with benchstones. 

Thanks again for the elaborate answer, it is very helpful.


----------



## milangravier (Mar 12, 2021)

friz said:


> Wow, thank you so much. Very nice comparison of the 2. The chosera 3k just arrived yesterday and I will be trying it in the next few days for a kasumi progression with benchstones.
> 
> Thanks again for the elaborate answer, it is very helpful.


The Chosera is not an easy stone at first for polishing I think. But try it with water, no mud (need to clean it often), and few pressure.


----------



## shinyunggyun (Mar 12, 2021)

daveb said:


> OK, I do like the Rika 5K but prefer alternatives. Tried the 1K while had the Bestor 1200 and strongly preferred the Bestor. My recollection is that it's like rubbing on cement.
> 
> "Liking" a stone is pretty subjective and some of what I don't like, others may find they do like.. And others may put more time into considering a stone than I do. If I don't like it the first time up, it's unlikely I'll go back to it.


Hmmm, I prefer the "rubbing on cement" type of feel when sharpening my knives. That's just me. Maybe that's why I love the Cerax 1000 so much. Along with it being the fastest cutting 1000 grit stone available.


----------



## shinyunggyun (Mar 12, 2021)

panda said:


> who cares about polishing?


Maybe some of us are sushi chefs who like to impress customers who sit at the sushi bar.


----------



## shinyunggyun (Mar 12, 2021)

Thanks for all the input you guys. I think I'll go with the chosera 3000. Judging by all of your answers, the gesshin 4k seems to cut faster and have better tactile feel, but I also want a nice polish from a finishing stone in the 3000-4000 range. And from what I heard, the chosera 3000 is no slouch when it comes to cutting speed either. I don't need the absolute fastest cutting stone. I just need one that cuts relatively fast and leaves a nice polish.


----------



## KingShapton (Mar 12, 2021)

shinyunggyun said:


> Maybe that's why I love the Cerax 1000 so much. Along with it being the fastest cutting 1000 grit stone available.


Faster than a Shapton Pro 1000? Are you sure?


----------



## labor of love (Mar 12, 2021)

KingShapton said:


> Faster than a Shapton Pro 1000? Are you sure?


For speed check out sigma 1k


----------



## shinyunggyun (Mar 12, 2021)

Well it is one of the fastest.


----------



## Checkpure (Mar 12, 2021)

shinyunggyun said:


> Thanks for all the input you guys. I think I'll go with the chosera 3000. Judging by all of your answers, the gesshin 4k seems to cut faster and have better tactile feel, but I also want a nice polish from a finishing stone in the 3000-4000 range. And from what I heard, the chosera 3000 is no slouch when it comes to cutting speed either. I don't need the absolute fastest cutting stone. I just need one that cuts relatively fast and leaves a nice polish.


I follow up my Chosera (Naniwa Pro) 3k with a Snow White 8k and couldn't be happier with the results. I'm tempted by trying an Uchi or other polishing Jnats just for the blade road and a higher contrast Kasumi but I could live without it.


----------



## inferno (Mar 12, 2021)

daveb said:


> OK, I do like the Rika 5K but prefer alternatives. Tried the 1K while had the Bestor 1200 and strongly preferred the Bestor. My recollection is that it's like rubbing on cement.
> 
> "Liking" a stone is pretty subjective and some of what I don't like, others may find they do like.. And others may put more time into considering a stone than I do. If I don't like it the first time up, it's unlikely I'll go back to it.



the ouka 3k and cerax 8k is really nice imo. you should try those. soakers though.


----------



## phoka (Mar 12, 2021)

friz said:


> Wow, thank you so much. Very nice comparison of the 2. The chosera 3k just arrived yesterday and I will be trying it in the next few days for a kasumi progression with benchstones.
> Thanks again for the elaborate answer, it is very helpful.



+1, thanks Milan for the detailed comparison! Very informative and helpful!


----------



## milangravier (Mar 12, 2021)

If you want to polish your knife and have a nice finish looking like kasumi. I am not sure I would take either chosera 3k or gesshin 4k. In those grit, best synthetic stone would be... Morihei 4k or Bester 4k from what I have tested (meaning a lot of stones, but not all. not the debados on those grit for exemple)


----------



## inferno (Mar 12, 2021)

the best kasumi finish imo from a synth would be the suehiro 8k g8 (the green one) and the 9k morihei karasu. those are really really nice. and no stray scratches!


----------



## milangravier (Mar 12, 2021)

inferno said:


> the best kasumi finish imo from a synth would be the suehiro 8k g8 (the green one) and the 9k morihei karasu. those are really really nice. and no stray scratches!


Yeah but he want 3k/4k grit.


----------



## inferno (Mar 12, 2021)

milangravier said:


> Yeah but he want 3k/4k grit.



yeah of course. in this range i think the nanipro2k is the best. it finishes at 3k. also completely scratch free finish. very high/good contrast.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Mar 12, 2021)

labor of love said:


> For speed check out sigma 1k



Agree, outside of diamonds or those Si stones from Gritomatic the Sigma 1k is king of speed and I’ve tried just about everything in the mid range that is commonly available. It makes a King Hyper 1k seem pedestrian by comparison. Smokes the JNS and JKI 1k stones and leaves the Shaptons in its rear view mirror. That said....feeling and sound are not strong qualities of it. If you thought the Cerax was rough....


----------



## labor of love (Mar 12, 2021)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Agree, outside of diamonds or those Si stones from Gritomatic the Sigma 1k is king of speed and I’ve tried just about everything in the mid range that is commonly available. It makes a King Hyper 1k seem pedestrian by comparison. Smokes the JNS and JKI 1k stones and leaves the Shaptons in its rear view mirror. That said....feeling and sound are not strong qualities of it. If you thought the Cerax was rough....


For sure it’s harsh. But makes durable stainless quite a breeze.


----------



## zizirex (Mar 13, 2021)

Arashiyama 1k also pretty fast. it's my go-to 1k nowadays.


----------



## dafox (Mar 13, 2021)

zizirex said:


> Arashiyama 1k also pretty fast. it's my go-to 1k nowadays.


How would you describe it?


----------



## ModRQC (Mar 13, 2021)

I wouldn't readily choose NP3K for polishing. I've found it would take away most of the haze towards a kasumi. It's own somewhat cloudy shade is not bad, but difficult to get consistent - at least on a convexed bevel. Guess it might work better with a flat bevel/wide bevel style. Will much more readily use Ouka 3K.


----------



## zizirex (Mar 13, 2021)

dafox said:


> How would you describe it?


Simple Splash and Go, faster than King Hyper but feedback and contrast are not as nice as king hyper. around the same speed as SG1000 more or less. haven't compared it side by side. I use it to set up a new bevel on my Garasuki (SK steel) like 4-5 passes so pretty quick for 1K.


----------

